# Help Wanted: Audi of America Announces Full-Time Internship at Herndon, VA Headquarters



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A friend in Herndon dropped us a note this week to see if we knew of any good candidates for a new position that's just opened up at Audi headquarters in Herndon, VA. Seems AoA has created a position called Product Information Intern, a "full-time internship" set to begin in November. We hear they'd really like an Audi enthusiast in the position and it certainly sounds like a great opportunity for someone who's into Audi and looking to explore a future that corresponds with their passion.

Here's the official job description that was posted this week.



> *Job Description:*
> 
> Product Information Intern
> Reports to the Product Information Specialist
> ...


If you're interested, you can submit an application * HERE. *

Another note, we're happy to put in the good word or act as reference for people we know personally. If you know someone on our staff and are interested, drop us a note and we'll make sure to follow up with our contacts in Herndon. Good luck!


----------

